# Satinette Color Genetics



## Birb_lover (Apr 28, 2021)

I have a 5 year old satinette cock that I am wanting to breed. He is an indoor pet, and I would like to get some babies out of him before he gets any older. His parents were show quality, but he is not. I am really not even certain what his coloring would be called. He is almost a gray color with light brown. My main question is, what color babies would I get depending upon what color hen I breed him with? I’m trying to decide what type of hen to breed him to. I just dont know much about color genetics. Thanks!


----------

